# D600 or D800?



## texasjohn (Mar 11, 2013)

Have the bugs been worked out of both models?  Minor sports and wildlife usage money is not an issue between each.
Leaning towards d800 at this point am I making the right choice?
thanks in advance

john
New to forum should have used search feature.  Sorry to waste some of ya'lls time


----------



## Nikanon (Mar 11, 2013)

D800 all the way if money is not an issue.


----------



## smenkhare (Mar 12, 2013)

I too was deciding between 600 and 800. After all the complaints about the dust/oil issue and an awesome sale+rebate, I ended up going the the d800. haven't looked back.


----------



## JDFlood (Mar 12, 2013)

I got a pre-ordered D800. Wonderful camera. If you can afford it, it is more future-proof than the D600. Either are fantastic. JD


----------



## BradSut26 (Mar 12, 2013)

D800E if your getting the D800


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 12, 2013)

D800 is awesome.


----------



## tevo (Mar 12, 2013)

BradSut26 said:


> D800E if your getting the D800



I second this, although it is a substantial price increase.


----------



## texasjohn (Mar 17, 2013)

Got a d800 today and it's awsome!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 17, 2013)

luvn' the D800


----------



## goodguy (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats on an awsome camera, I would be happy even to own the D600 but obviously the D800 is Nikon current King Of the Hill.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wouldn't have anything else... D800!


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 18, 2013)

congrats on the D800, its a sweet camera...now lets see some pics from it!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2013)

When I decided to go to FX, the D800 and D600 were still just fodder for NikonRumors.  I decided to wait until cameras were actually in the stores before I decided.

Once I had the funds in-hand, I decided on the D600.  The night before I went to buy it, I sat down and tried to convince myself to hold off and save enough for the D800.  With specs in hand for both cameras, I simply could not find _any compelling reason_ why the D800 was any better for me than the D600.  In fact, there were several reasons the D600 is much better suited for my work than the D800.


----------



## lonerunner (Mar 18, 2013)

texasjohn said:


> Have the bugs been worked out of both models?  Minor sports and wildlife usage money is not an issue between each.
> Leaning towards d800 at this point am I making the right choice?
> thanks in advance
> 
> ...



Id you are shooting fast and live action it's good to know that d800 have very slow burst rate. Just watch this video comparing to d4 speed 



 go to 7:20 min to see.


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't think the OP was even considering a D4...comparing the burst rate of them is of course totally different, they're built for completely different uses. if high burst rate is something required, then yeah, the D800 is NOT the camera to consider.


----------



## lonerunner (Mar 18, 2013)

Aloicious said:


> I don't think the OP was even considering a D4...comparing the burst rate of them is of course totally different, they're built for completely different uses. if high burst rate is something required, then yeah, the D800 is NOT the camera to consider.



Im not saying he need to buy d4 it's just comparison they used in video. I would personally go with d800 because i don't need to shoot fast action and it's cheaper and it has amazing 36mp, but he said he will shoot sports and wildlife and for that i would go with camera with fast burst. And now im comparing it with d4, between 4pfs d800 and 10fps d4 he would miss some great action there.


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 18, 2013)

oh yeah for sure, it all depends on what its used for, and cost of course.

I shoot wildlife and sports too, and I've used the D3s mainly for sports but I've found the D800's resolving and autofocus benefits outweigh the slower burst rate for wildlife...in fact I've recently sold my D3s, I've found the burst rate of the D800 isn't really holding me back in the sports that I shoot (its not field sports, mostly automotive, if I were doing something like football, then the burst rate would be much more of a priority), and I feel the funds would be better used to purchase some glass I need for my wildlife stuff and another body to backup my D800.


----------



## texasjohn (Mar 20, 2013)

Not planning on being on sidelines of the super bowl anytime soon.  $3000 for 6 more fps just wasn't justifiable.  Thanks for all the input, really looking forward to streching the d800's legs out!

John


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2013)

D4 off topic

I chose D800 over D600 for better body build quality (i get out of the studio and shoot outdoors sometimes, and pack it on a motorcycle sometimes too) and all the other obvious reasons.

The one factor that I like about the D600 is its plastic and not as heavy


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 20, 2013)

lonerunner said:


> texasjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Have the bugs been worked out of both models?  Minor sports and wildlife usage money is not an issue between each.
> ...



You by no means need more than 4 frames per second to shoot most action and sports.


----------



## DBA (Mar 20, 2013)

480sparky said:


> When I decided to go to FX, the D800 and D600 were still just fodder for NikonRumors.  I decided to wait until cameras were actually in the stores before I decided.
> 
> Once I had the funds in-hand, I decided on the D600.  The night before I went to buy it, I sat down and tried to convince myself to hold off and save enough for the D800.  With specs in hand for both cameras, I simply could not find _any compelling reason_ why the D800 was any better for me than the D600.  In fact, there were several reasons the D600 is much better suited for my work than the D800.


That's how it was for me and why I went with the D600.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 20, 2013)

I wish there was something in between the D600 and the D800. 
I would get the D600, but between the dropped sync speed, the smaller focus point coverage, the halved max shutter speed, and fixed aperture in live view I would get it.
But instead I'm saving up for the D800.


----------



## kendalltristan (Mar 20, 2013)

I ended up with a D600 for several reasons for a few reasons, notably price and that I really don't need any of the added features of the higher end camera. If I were doing it over again, I think I probably would have gone for the D800E just to have the better body and a more future-proof camera, but I'm not sweating my purchase at all and the D600 isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> I wish there was something in between the D600 and the D800.
> I would get the D600, but between the dropped sync speed, the smaller focus point coverage, the halved max shutter speed, and fixed aperture in live view I would get it.
> But instead I'm saving up for the D800.



X2. A d800 with d600 resolution and fps would be nice. For me- 36 mp is waaaaaay more than I will need lol.


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 21, 2013)

I got the D600... For what I was getting for the money, the extra $800 (approx) the D800 cost wasn't justified by the features at the time. Now, after shooting with the D600 for a couple months, I think I would have liked the AF in the D800 more. That and the shutter speed are the only real thing I think I'm missing out on. Other than that I'm very very very happy with my camera. The D600 is an incredible piece of machinery, and it gets the job done every time.


----------



## DarrylJ (Mar 25, 2013)

I was hoping to get the D600 to save $ and get another lens but the dust/oil issues are very real and a major nuisance to a lot of the D600 owners.  Its hard to spend $2000 on a camera when about 1/2 of the owners are having so much trouble.   I am now thinking of getting a refurbished D800 since the price is not that much more than a new D600.  This will be my first DSLR, do you think the learning curve will be too steep with the D800?  

I have been talked out of going with crop sensor by my friends who own the D7000.  They all have said that I will want to move to full frame in about a year.  Therefore they are recommending me to start with a FF camera and slowly acquire lenses. 

My first two lens purchases are going to be (2) prime lenses the Nikon 85mm 1.8g, and the Sigma 35mm 1.4g.  Then I will be saving for the 70-200 2.8 VR2 which I will buy sometime in 2014.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2013)

DarrylJ said:


> ....... when about 1/2 of the owners are having so much trouble.........




If *50%* of new D600 have issues,...........  :er:


----------



## DarrylJ (Mar 25, 2013)

480sparky said:


> DarrylJ said:
> 
> 
> > ....... when about 1/2 of the owners are having so much trouble.........
> ...



On the Nikonians site, 44/61 (72%) of the D600 users reported excessive dust/oil beyond the normal amount.  Some had to exchange the camera up to 6 times to get one that did not show excessive oil and dust.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2013)

DarrylJ said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > DarrylJ said:
> ...




An old adage in the business world:  If a person likes your company, they will tell one other person.  If they DON'T like your company, they will tell 7 others.
Meaning:  Those who can complain will.  Those who can't, won't.
Upshot: I doubt ANYONE here _really _knows how may D600s TRULY have an issue.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 25, 2013)

480sparky said:


> DarrylJ said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



If the percentage is into double figures, its way too many.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2013)

thereyougo! said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > DarrylJ said:
> ...



And if the adage is true, then the figure is closer to 10%.


----------



## DBA (Mar 25, 2013)

DarrylJ said:


> I have been talked out of going with crop sensor by my friends who own the D7000. They all have said that I will want to move to full frame in about a year. Therefore they are recommending me to start with a FF camera and slowly acquire lenses.
> 
> My first two lens purchases are going to be (2) prime lenses the Nikon 85mm 1.8g, and the Sigma 35mm 1.4g. Then I will be saving for the 70-200 2.8 VR2 which I will buy sometime in 2014.


If you don't already have FX lenses I'd start with a used D7000 and build up my FX lenses first. Lenses have a life of ~10 years while body's tend to be 2-4 years.


----------



## Patrice (Mar 25, 2013)

John,

I'm not going to join the masses and rant/rave about this or that camera. You've made your choice, a good one at that, now enjoy the new camera.

Congrats!


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> You by no means need more than 4 frames per second to shoot most action and sports.


True, but most pro action sports shooters want as many FPS as they can get.

That's why Nikon (D4 - 10/11 FPS) and Canon (1D X - 12 or 14 FPS) design pro grade cameras with high FPS rates - specifically for shooting action.
Nikon has another pro grade camera (D3X - 5 FPS max) designed for studio work that has a lower FPS rate.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 25, 2013)

KmH said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > You by no means need more than 4 frames per second to shoot most action and sports.
> ...



I'm going to venture a guess and say that the OP isn't "most pros".


----------



## texasjohn (Mar 25, 2013)

Think i'm gonna buy a d7100 as a back up. Ha i'm an idiot with money. Thanks to all!

John


----------



## Jeffcs (Mar 30, 2013)

texasjohn said:


> Think i'm gonna buy a d7100 as a back up. Ha i'm an idiot with money. Thanks to all!
> 
> John



Well I'll add my 2cents on this 
Every camera has its strong points one over another 
When it was time to up grade I sold my D700  and kept my D3s both have low light IQ that blows everything else away reason for the D3s was longevity  and frame rate so my up grade was the D800 (not "E") for landscape and general art stuff the 51 focus points and video capabilities out way the D600 than for reach adding the D7100 so my 400(yes nikon) becomes a 800 

Now above stated lenses live 10years Nikon glass lasts much longer than that as I'm still using my 50f1.2 mf lens must be nearly 25 years old I picked it new than and it was less than $100 now has a list of over $750 and is still in production 

Keep shooting
Jeffcs


----------



## texasjohn (Mar 30, 2013)

Just ordered 70-200f2.8, should have it next Thursday. Can't wait



John


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2013)

Jeffcs said:


> ....... than for reach adding the D7100 so my 400(yes nikon) becomes a 800 ..........



Math fail.  400 x 1.5 = 600.


----------



## drbondod (Mar 30, 2013)

Just bite the bullet and get the D4. Nothing compares in my opinion.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 30, 2013)

drbondod said:


> Just bite the bullet and get the D4. Nothing compares in my opinion.



Sarcasm? ...Or...Not....Hmmmm....


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2013)

drbondod said:


> Just bite the bullet and get the D4. Nothing compares in my opinion.



I'll buy one as soon as you forward me the funds. :lmao:


----------



## DCerezo (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok, just a little something for what it's worth... Woke up bright an early yesterday morning to head to the beach to grab a few sunrise shots. Great idea, no? NO! Not if you own a D600! The top left corner of the frame revealed some hardcore dust. Like as if a whole family of dust monsters was living there. This is at about 4 and a half thousand shutter actuations and after I've already sent my camera to Nikon to be cleaned. Lucky for me I live 20 minutes from the Nikon repair facility for the east coast, but still, the dust came back. Until they fix there dust problem I would count the D600 out as a camera to purchase, even though its an amazing camera. Dust in your frame can ruin your day, and your job. I'm very disappointed.


----------

